# Thoughts on Salomon Caliber?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I prefer Tuna to Salmon... :cheeky4:

Seriously though, I'm riding stiff as shit bindings (Burton C60 EST) and stiff boots and I love it. I do a lot of freeriding/jumping etc. just no rails. In fact I thought stiff was better for jumping?

Look at the way border cross riders ride, they're on stiff boards, bindings, etc.

I got a stiffy.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't speak for the Calibre but I've ridden the Arcade.

What I can say is that I find the heel loop too high. Take a look closely and you'll notice Salomon designs their heel loops really high. I guess you can apply this factor across the Salomon binding line.

I also hated their permanently closed cap straps. Not only is the max extension too close, the cap design kept slipping off my boots. Very stupid design. Buckles were ok, but obviously no where close to Burton's performance.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the feedback so far!

So what bindings would you guys recommend for the Heritage? I was thinking Cartels, but I don't really like the fact that the smaller reflex baseplate makes the heelside part of the base lift. I see that happening on my Malavitas and I don't mind it in a freestlye setup, but for freeriding I'd like some more control. Canted footbeds are a must though!


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you tried Flux? 

They're so easy to get used to.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

d15 said:


> Have you tried Flux?
> 
> They're so easy to get used to.


Yeah, I've tried the RK30 (park binding) a while ago. I really liked the comfort of them but the lack of padding and a canted footbed is unfortunately a no go for my old and worn bones/knees . I think my only options are the Cartels or Rome Targas as I don't like Ride bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

d15 said:


> I can't speak for the Calibre but I've ridden the Arcade.
> 
> What I can say is that I find the heel loop too high. Take a look closely and you'll notice Salomon designs their heel loops really high. I guess you can apply this factor across the Salomon binding line.
> 
> I also hated their permanently closed cap straps. Not only is the max extension too close, the cap design kept slipping off my boots. Very stupid design. Buckles were ok, but obviously no where close to Burton's performance.


I'm curious what year you tried. They were absolutely abismal a few years ago, but not the toestraps are really solid.

I back Salomon bindings 100%. The Caliber might be a bit much of a binding for the Heritage, but if you like a stiff binding do it up. I was pleased with this year Chief and Arcade.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm riding this year's Calibers on a Salomon Burner and love 'em. Very Responsive and comfy. Also, I've never had any problems with the permanent toe strap; unless you have size 18 feet, the toe straps extend far enough not to impede entry and exit. I've also never had any problems with them slipping off.

My previous bindings were Flux's so the only thing I don't like about these bindings is not everything is tool-less.

I freeride mostly and occasionally hit natural jumps and find them just fine. I think they'd be a good match for a heritage considering the type of riding you do.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

d15 said:


> I can't speak for the Calibre but I've ridden the Arcade.
> 
> What I can say is that I find the heel loop too high. Take a look closely and you'll notice Salomon designs their heel loops really high. I guess you can apply this factor across the Salomon binding line.
> 
> I also hated their permanently closed cap straps. Not only is the max extension too close, the cap design kept slipping off my boots. Very stupid design. Buckles were ok, but obviously no where close to Burton's performance.


Just a few comments on this since i have this years arcades. I think the heel loop you refer to is made to mesh with salomon boots. I just got a pair of salomon boots and they have a sort of tongue and groove effect between the boot heel and the heel area of the binding. It is actually kind of nice. It makes it difficult to pull the boot out even when the buckles arent strapped up. 

As for the permanently connected toe straps. I liked that feature so much i started looking around and feeling bad for people that didnt have it. Sure it only saves a few seconds but it is really convenient. Im that lazy. In roughly 20 visits to the hill this year my toe cap only slipped off twice and it was probably user error.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

que said:


> Just a few comments this since i have this years arcades. I think the heel loop you refer to is made to mesh with salomon boots. I just got a pair of salomon boots and they have a sort of tongue and groove effect between the boot heel and the heel area of the binding. It is actually kind of nice. It makes it difficult to pull the boot out even when the buckles arent strapped up.
> 
> As for the permanently connected toe straps. I liked that feature so much i started looking around and feeling bad for people that didnt have it. Sure it only saves a few seconds but it is really convenient. Im that lazy. In roughly 20 visits to the hill this year my toe cap only slipped off twice and it was probably user error.


Yeah it definitely depends on the boots for sure. If you pair it with Salomon it'll be ideal.

In essence, if you had Burton's like I did the heelcup will feel really high.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

d15 said:


> Yeah it definitely depends on the boots for sure. If you pair it with Salomon it'll be ideal.
> 
> In essence, if you had Burton's like I did the heelcup will feel really high.


Yeah no doubt about the heelcup. I was rockin some burton boots right before i got the salomons the other day and it definitely felt high. Stay away from them unless you have salomon boots. Although some people may not feel a difference i dont know


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'm curious what year you tried. They were absolutely abismal a few years ago, but not the toestraps are really solid.
> 
> I back Salomon bindings 100%. The Caliber might be a bit much of a binding for the Heritage, but if you like a stiff binding do it up. I was pleased with this year Chief and Arcade.


Dont mean to hi-jack the thread..but i figured its better than me starting my own thread...

Nivek...what do you think about Salomon's new Shadow fit tech for 2013? Seem like pretty interesting concept...curious to see how the Holograms turn out...

For those that dont know....

Shadow Fit Binding Tech on Vimeo

For 2013...Salomon has the Districts and Holograms running their Shadow Fit tech.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jliu said:


> Dont mean to hi-jack the thread..but i figured its better than me starting my own thread...
> 
> Nivek...what do you think about Salomon's new Shadow fit tech for 2013? Seem like pretty interesting concept...curious to see how the Holograms turn out...
> 
> ...


I haven't ridden them, want to though. What I've been told is they ride like the designers of Relay were aiming for but didn't really achieve.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just rode the 2011 Salomon Chiefs on a Ride Highlife and I don't think they were enough binding for it. By the same token I would go with the Caliber over the Chief on the Heritage. Their toecap may be better than Unions, but its dogshit compared to the straps on my k2's.

Um these bindings don't have canting. Did they add it to 2012? Anyway I ride K2's which are canted. I'd look at the K2 Company for that board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Just rode the 2011 Salomon Chiefs on a Ride Highlife and I don't think they were enough binding for it. By the same token I would go with the Caliber over the Chief on the Heritage. Their toecap may be better than Unions, but its dogshit compared to the straps on my k2's.
> 
> Um these bindings don't have canting. Did they add it to 2012? Anyway I ride K2's which are canted. I'd look at the K2 Company for that board.


'12 Chiefs are so I assume the Calibers are canted too


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

I too am in the market, and curious about Salomon Calibers. Yes, they are canted.

However, they are also quite expensive... Through my research, and personally checking out some alternatives, I thought that Forum Shakas and Ride Capos were nice and stiff - and they both have canted footbeds as well. The nice thing about the Capos is that you have the option for Super canting with 4 degree footbeds. 

The Shakas strong point is the simmer down tech. Basically, the footbed only cants as much as you naturally need it. Takes the guess work out of it.

I still haven't decided, but both the Capos and Shakas seem to provide the same amount of support, and I am finding them for about $100 less than the Salomons right now.


----------



## crow79 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, the K2 auto uprise are also very stiff. I'm just not convinced that the cable system is relaible.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for all the replies! In fact I have Salomon boots at the moment but I'm not sure if I will forever.

So I've decided to go with the Rome Targas. Took them out to Whistler today and even though they seem to need some getting used to, I think they are a good fit for the Heritage. They didn't feel too stiff but visibility was really bad so I couldn't really charge. Buckles are a bit sketchy at times but I instantly fell in love with the toe strap.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

crow79 said:


> Oh, the K2 auto uprise are also very stiff. I'm just not convinced that the cable system is relaible.


The Uprises aren't the stiffest of the Auto Line, Evers are. Uprises are just a hair softer than Formulas.

From K2 you want Companys.

The Capos are alright, I found the amount of EVA to be too much, killed any usable board feel.

Shakas again are alright. I love the double asym strap and the cap strap worked very well for me, but they are heavier than average and the response is average.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to dig up an oldie...

I bought a pair of 2013 Calibers. Seem to be very few users of this particular binding. Anyone out there using them?

I have only used mine only once this season so far, but will get some feedback up after a few more trips to the mountain :thumbsup:


----------

